# trim brush whats your favorite??



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

i have been using purdy brushes for cutting in lines.. and love them...but must admit i've never tried any other brushes...i'm such a creature of habit....anyhow....what your favorite brush for cutting in lines??? thinking i need to expand my horizions...lol


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Coronas
Hard to find around here though
I've got mostly Purdys


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

My current favorite, purdy pro extra 3" swan.


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

corona excalibur 2 and a half inch


----------



## Scott Young (Dec 23, 2005)

purdy


----------



## aspenpainting (Mar 25, 2006)

you guys ever use the woosters? thats what ive been trying lately and i like them


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

3" Wooster ermine I have been using them for about 4 years and am very happy.

Jim Bunton


----------



## PAINTWERKS (Jun 11, 2004)

Corona Cortez and Purdy Pro Glide are my brushes of choice:thumbup: 


Dan


----------



## Exroadog (Feb 11, 2005)

slickshift said:


> Coronas
> Hard to find around here though
> I've got mostly Purdys


 Same up here but just discovered that most marina supply shops carry them. I prefer Corona and Wooster. I do use a Purdy ox/china for trim. (oil) Good glass finish. I think its called Ox Angular.?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## Scott Young (Dec 23, 2005)

i have used wooster some, but i keep finding my way back to my purdys. i guess it is a case of purdy is waht i started with.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

purdy with the stiff blue brissels, forgot the name, but man you can drag a line twice as far as any other brush with those blue brissels, they also clean up twice as fast.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Dave Mac said:


> purdy with the stiff blue brissels, forgot the name, but man you can drag a line twice as far as any other brush with those blue brissels, they also clean up twice as fast.


That's the one I mentioned above.









This is the exact model I use. Pro-Extra 3" swan.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Purdy for latex, Super Brush 50/50 for oil, and a corona when I'm smoking a cigar.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

AAPaint said:


> That's the one I mentioned above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great minds think alike LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Wooster 3" Badger


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Exroadog said:


> Same up here but just discovered that most marina supply shops carry them.


Cool, but were am I ever going to find a marina shop?
Oh Wait-I live on Cape Cod!
...Thanks for the heads up-I never thought to look there


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> Wooster 3" Badger


Did you say badger?


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

I much prefer the BEAVER!!!!!!


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Well, after reading this thread got me thinking
I was on an Int. Repaint Friday
So about five feet into cutting in with my Purdy I'm thinking about my poor Corona
(see B-B-B-Bye Corona)
So I go through my box and find a 2 inch Corona sash brush
I cut in the whole room with it
lol

Hey I shaved off 20% of my time over the 2.5 Purdy
To be fair, it was second coat
But still...

Now I'm on a mission to find Coronas out here


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Sickshift, are you saying Coronas are no longer manufactured?


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Slickshiftm, Which Corona brush do you use for in interior work? 

Stan


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Woz the Painter said:


> Hey Sickshift, are you saying Coronas are no longer manufactured?


Boy I hope not
My usual supplier stopped carrying them
I've been keeping an eye out for them
I just don't see them around

I guess it's not really a "Hardware Store" paint brush line
So if SWP or the Ben Moore dude doesn't have them, I'm out of luck
...especially out here, as there's only one of each and that's it lol

I'm hoping to check out the marine coatings places though




painterman said:


> Slickshiftm, Which Corona brush do you use for in interior work?


Well my fave, the go-to stand-bye that I had to ditch this winter, it was pretty old
I want to say it was a Cortez
It was a 2.5 sash brush

The 2" I found in my box, it was a Cortez angled

I've noticed a lot of guys here on this site using 3"
I have never owned a 3"
I go from 2.5 to 4"

If I find a place to get Coronas I may try some 3"ers


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

This might be worth mentioning
I recently had a chance to use a specialty oil paint

It was extremely difficult to work with
I found these Omegas helped


















I'm not sure there are that much better for the price, at least not for most work
But they did kick the Purdy's butt with the $149 a gallon thick as hot fudge that's been in the fridge oil paints

I probably could not have finished the project w/o them
So, that's saying something


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

slickshift said:


> This might be worth mentioning
> I recently had a chance to use a specialty oil paint
> 
> It was extremely difficult to work with
> ...


Exactly what is thick as hot fudge that's been in the fridge oil paint?


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

schrueders fine paints of europe ,is what he is referring to .....


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

painterofeveryt said:


> schrueders fine paints of europe ,is what he is referring to .....


Was my description that accurate?
:laughing:


----------



## phinsher (Oct 27, 2005)

We've been using Elder & Jenks brushes lately. They are stiffer than most latex brushes I've used. For the wall paints it makes cutting a straight line faster, and for trim it helps eliminate those annoying runs and sags in waterborne paints.


----------



## HNIC (May 24, 2006)

My favorite brush to use is the 2.5" purdy pro glide(blue bristle). I think they are great.


----------



## amcline (May 28, 2006)

purdy, period.
2.5" is my fave for just about everything but mop n sop ext stuff.


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

thanks so much everyone for the feed back . went with all my newfound info and was shopping for my new purdy brush with the blue bristles(proglide) and there were 3 kinds.. the swans which were straight edge and were thicker(more bristles), then a tappered edge that was thicker then a tappered edge that was the thinnest....asked about what the difference was and the sw guy sayed it was just personal preference....uh....he thought....so is that truly the case?? is it just personal preference or does each brush designed to do different jobs based on the thickness/edge type of the brush.


----------



## amcline (May 28, 2006)

i always use angled purdy, and buy from home depot, seem to be cheaper, i carry about 1 each in size and 4-5 2.5" as they get used most, but right now its just me working and my wife on ocasion...
she also prefers the 2.5" angled purdy


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I use the Purdy Pro Extra Swan exclusively. It is slightly thicker than the rest, but still has a box shape. I think the Glide has rounded edges which makes it a little tougher to cut in with...The swan and glide both have more bristles and hold more paint than the other ones because of their thickness. If you look at all the sashes in the same brand, they are only about 2/3 the thickness of the swan. 

My first brush ever was the purdy glide and those rounded edges make tight corners a pain in the butt....however, if you can learn to cut in everything with one of those, you'll be a mad man master cutter, and if you use something like a sash later on down the road, you'll find that it's almost too easy...I'm the type that does the hard stuff first on everything I do. It makes all the rest gravy. Try the ones you know will be difficult first, then go for the easy route using a sash or a smaller brush. I always use a 3" swan for everything and can cut just as good with it as anyone else with a 2" sash.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Posts made By AAPaint Sponsored By The Purdy Brush Company
....Featuring the "Pro Extra Swan"




AAPaint said:


> My current favorite, purdy pro extra 3" swan.





AAPaint said:


> This is the exact model I use. Pro-Extra 3" swan.





AAPaint said:


> I use the Purdy Pro Extra Swan exclusively.









So, AA...what was the brush that you like to use again?
:laughing: 



(awwww, I'm just bustin' ya)
(yeah they're all from this thread lol )


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

amcline said:


> i always use angled purdy, and buy from home depot, seem to be cheaper...


They are cheaper, they are de-spec'd
I needed one for first thing Monday morning one day, the only place open on Sunday was HD, so (god help me) I bought a Purdy there
I was so floored by how much cheaper they were, I almost bought more, but I couldn't do it
...good thing too

Man, those HD Purdys are pretty much NOT like the Paint Store Purdys
Wowee, there is no comparison
I don't think I got 1/2 day with that HDP before switching to an old brush that was in my box

I'd suggest getting a few from the Paint Store next time
You should be impressed with the difference
You'll certainly speed up a bit, there's no question they hold more paint


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

thanks for the quick reply....i bought the pro extra dale....i think i would perfer to go for the easier brush to use and then move to the harder....


----------



## joedonuts (Jun 1, 2006)

lornmastro said:


> i have been using purdy brushes for cutting in lines.. and love them...but must admit i've never tried any other brushes...i'm such a creature of habit....anyhow....what your favorite brush for cutting in lines??? thinking i need to expand my horizions...lol


I have been using MAB brushes for as long as i can remember. The teardrop style handle, works like a charm!


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

*Best brush?*

Purdy #1 coronna #2 ( w/ a lime ofcourse)
I've used corona's back when i worked at the beach and they were fine... use only purdy's now cus coronna's are hard to find here... When I know I got to do alot of cutting like today ... many rooms ... 6 different colors... I'll treat myself to a brand new one ... Nothing cuts like a brand new brush 
right out of the sleave.


----------



## metomeya (Apr 20, 2006)

I know its a old thread, but I didn't want to start a new one.

I just got a 2.5" Purdy Elite, and just order from our sponser 2.5" Corona Excalibur.

Both are the new brushes using the new Chinex Nylon. I just got a BIG paint job, so I'll compare and report to you guys what I think the two brushes!


----------



## SgtBaldy (Jul 14, 2006)

Coronas! :thumbup:


----------

